# I apologize for cross posting, i think I put it in the wrong place.



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

I am on the stock EP1Q leak rooted and want to know if there is a 1.9 that can be flashed via recovery over my current setup? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. A simple yes or no would be super.

EP1Qeeeee this is fun!!!!


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

The post was in the wrong place, but I moved it for you :wink2:

As for an EP1Q build, there are two CWM versions posted in the development forum now, and I believe kejar is working on making a CWM version of his ROM as well.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you very much I greatly appreciate your help.

EP1Qeeeee this is fun!!!!


----------

